# 824 powershift transmission



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

When I was changing the auger bearing, I noticed that the input pulley on the transmission moved up and down. In looking at the parts drawings, it shows there is only one bearing and no real shaft for it to mount on to. Can anyone tell me if it should move up and down like it does and if not, what might be worn out.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I believe it is more of a bushing and replacable easily...got to take the tranny out though and dismantle...order the service manual first.....


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

cranman said:


> order the service manual first.....


OR, view the Powershift manual here, for free.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/26159544/Tosnowps-1-Copy


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> When I was changing the auger bearing, I noticed that the input pulley on the transmission moved up and down. In looking at the parts drawings, it shows there is only one bearing and no real shaft for it to mount on to. Can anyone tell me if it should move up and down like it does and if not, what might be worn out.


* Well, Well look who poked their head back in here. I left you an e-mail back a few months ago. no that is not suppose to move up and down. TIME TO SUIT UP, there BROTHER FIBERSPORT.you are about to become a proud parent of a boucing baby transmission. oh by the way did you lose my e-mail???????????????*


----------



## fibersport (Feb 6, 2014)

I wondered when you would pop in. No, I didn't loose your email but been dealing with tons of stuff, I'll drop you a line. So explain about the bounding baby transmission, is it toast or what?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

fibersport said:


> I wondered when you would pop in. No, I didn't loose your email but been dealing with tons of stuff, I'll drop you a line. So explain about the bounding baby transmission, is it toast or what?


 no it is not toast yet. but you will have to replace that bearing in there. in order to prevent any further damage to it. have you got snow oot there in your neck of the woods yet??????????


----------

